# Need new boots... Toes be freezin!



## cbs0013 (Nov 28, 2016)

Good morning!

So I need a new pair of boots. Currently have Lacrosse Alphas, and my toes begin throbbing from the cold after being in the stand (in 20 F). Any recommendations or your favorites?


----------



## OutOfVelvet (Jun 25, 2011)

Invest in Thermacell heated insoles! I wear a cheap pair of lightly insulated rubber boots, wool socks & Thermacells, toes stay nice & toasty. They are worth the $$!!


----------



## cbs0013 (Nov 28, 2016)

I was wondering if those worked well! Definitely will be looking into them as well.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I wore a pair of Danner Canadian all leather 100% waterproof this year that was a gift to me and wow what a difference a good pair of boots make my feet did not get cold or wet slopping in creeks and swamps. I always went with cheap boots with more insulation and they would not breath and my feet would sweat real bad turning to cold when sitting equaling cold feet.


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

cc122368 said:


> I wore a pair of Danner Canadian all leather 100% waterproof this year that was a gift to me and wow what a difference a good pair of boots make my feet did not get cold or wet slopping in creeks and swamps. I always went with cheap boots with more insulation and they would not breath and my feet would sweat real bad turning to cold when sitting equaling cold feet.


I took the plunge and ordered me a pair of them. Haven't bene able to test them. What temps were you able to wear them comfortably in?


----------



## jk918 (Jan 17, 2011)

Have some muck woolly maxes that are good 4 the cold


----------



## cbs0013 (Nov 28, 2016)

This is my problem! Walking in to the stand, my feet get sweaty, and then they cool off and start freezing. I was looking into Danners, always heard they were really good boots


----------



## GRIMWALD (Sep 28, 2012)

When my granddaughters were young, the only way to keep them warm and quite, while seated for long periods. I had to take a couple of old sleeping bags and cut them off at about waist height (sealing the top edge). This essentially makes them into insulated booties and leg/butt warmers.
If you are going to use something similar in a tree stand, make sure you have enough room in the bottom of the bag to be able to stand and shoot without tripping yourself. Also make sure you are wearing a safety harness.

GRIM


----------



## mariahecho (Aug 31, 2016)

I just bought a pair of Baffin boots. They are a bit clunky but I hate having cold toes. Had them out in -20 weather here in Minnesota for about 3 hours in the stand and my toes did get a bit cold by the end but nothing like what they would have been in my LaCrosse boots.


----------



## Iwillsurvivemic (May 21, 2015)

Get a pair of old surplus Mickey Mouse boots... not the lightest boot, but absolutely the warmest I ever owned. I sit on the ice for hours here in Michigan and my feet sweat!


----------



## Iamewe64 (Dec 24, 2008)

look at Muck Artic pros, they are very warm


----------



## archergirl24703 (Dec 27, 2018)

I wear SHE ladies camo utility boots and they have proved to be super warm so far


----------



## stikbow208 (Dec 15, 2013)

Depending on the amount of insulation your boots have the best thing you can do is wear a pair of liner socks under your heavy socks. Liners wick moisture away from your feet keeping them dry...and WARM. Be sure to dry all socks and boots when you get home.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

La Crosse ice king are a great cold weather boot especiality if have problems keeping feet warm.


----------



## kwood (Oct 4, 2011)

I have Raynaud's a circulation problem of the extremities, and this has been a problem for me as every year until now. Especially because I hunt through the end of Dec, in my part of the country, winters are about as brutal as they come. I have tried a few differnt things; here is what I have tried:

I will preface this, wih for a long time, I have been putting antiperspirant on my toes/feet before I go out to minimize sweat up/freeze up, and have always worn an insulated boot (400g-800g) and a decently thick, quality wool blend sock if it's gonna be cold. So that is what is the "prerequisite" for the approaches below: 

1) toe warmers: problems with getting sweaty and then getting cold. Also, unless the boots really big, they would quit working after a little bit, 
2) thermacell heated insoles: worked, not always well enough, but definitely a big help. Forgot the remote a few times, eventually, stopped working altogether though. Only got a season or 2 out of them. 
3) this year I have not gotten cold feet. I didn't repurchase thermacell, and have not use toe warmers. This has been the difference - my hunting pants.
I have worn itasca 800g insulated rubber boots. The boots themselves are unremarkable. And I got cold feet in them previously using above approaches.

What is new this year is that I wear First Lite Sanctuary bibs for my outer layer hunting pants (a well as the coat) and I started wearing my scent lok baseslayers (the thick fleecy ones) over the cuff of the boot. The First Lite Pants besides being amazing for all kinds of reasons and crazy warm, it's like two sleeping bags one for each leg. I wear both these layers over the top of the rubber boots. I think they have kept my feet well insulated and allow the rubber boots to breathe a bit. I also believe, insulating the top of the boot this way really helps, but the fact that the bottom of these boots is SO thick, really helps when hunting out of a metal treestand; as it is a good barrier between your feet and the metal (they ARE a chore to walk in though, and I swear weigh almost 5# ea). 

Probably any super insulated boot and pant combo would have a similar effect, but you won't find bibs much warmer. 

I actually got Hotronic heated socks for Christmas, (everyone knows I have chronically cold feet, and they make some of the best heated stuff for years, but primarily marketed at downhill skiers) and they will be going back, as I simply haven't needed them. 

I will admit, I haven't done many long sits below 10 deg this year, but feet have not been a limitation AT ALL, and they definitely were in the past. They used to KILL me, like I had to watch my foot getting down from my stand to know my foot was on the climbing a stick bc I couldn't feel them.


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

I moved from Northern NY to florida:wink: I had 800gm thinsulate in my old irish setters. But since the company insists on putting only 400gm thinsulate in the ladies boots and only a B width available???--(like we all dont hunt in the cold and have high heel sized feet and dont need 2 pair of socks????) I guess 400gm will be good for my light boots, and my muck woody maxes will be my kansas boots--


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Have a pair of down cabelas bib's that I know are warmer than the First Lite bib's that I have worn 2 times but are way to warm for me so I have them in the classifieds, you might want to take a look at them.


----------



## FreeMike (Jan 31, 2018)

cbs0013 said:


> This is my problem! Walking in to the stand, my feet get sweaty, and then they cool off and start freezing. I was looking into Danners, always heard they were really good boots


Use antiperspirant on your feet. Antiperspirant literally clogs your sweat glands, preventing them from releasing sweat. 

Appropriately loose fit, insulation, etc., are important. But dry feet are a must. And if yours sweat, antiperspirant will cure your ills.


----------



## kwood (Oct 4, 2011)

FreeMike said:


> Use antiperspirant on your feet. Antiperspirant literally clogs your sweat glands, preventing them from releasing sweat.
> 
> Appropriately loose fit, insulation, etc., are important. But dry feet are a must. And if yours sweat, antiperspirant will cure your ills.


Yes, this ^^^ 
Is one of my prerequisites, perhaps lost in my long winded post.


----------



## Dynamicduojx (Feb 20, 2019)

Arctic shield booties!!! They go over your boots once you’re in your stand. They’re only like $40 and you can immediately feel your feet get warmer when you put them on! If it wasn’t for them i wouldn’t be able to hunt here in NWNJ winter











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coyote13 (Nov 20, 2009)

x2 on the Arctic Shield booties. I also have Ice breakers for my daughter, but she claims that they are too hot!!!
My daughter uses Danner Pronghorns either uninsulated or the 400gr , depending on temps, with medium weight Merino Wool socks.
After the walk in, she loosens her laces for circulation and then slides the booties on.
I have had her out in 10 deg weather for 4 - 5 hrs at a clip and she never complains about cold feet


----------



## jkh5000 (May 9, 2017)

My Danner Powderhorn 10" 1000G boots work great. I used to use Mucks and Zamberlan's but my feet would freeze. Shop around and you can get them for a decent price (amazon, overstock, Scheels, ebay).


----------



## LilBowShorty79 (Feb 4, 2018)

Dynamicduojx said:


> Arctic shield booties!!! They go over your boots once you’re in your stand. They’re only like $40 and you can immediately feel your feet get warmer when you put them on! If it wasn’t for them i wouldn’t be able to hunt here in NWNJ winter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely going to try these!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timinator (Feb 10, 2012)

Yep, just buy boot blankets, way better than any boot. Way cheaper too. They work exactly as advertised.


----------



## Dynamicduojx (Feb 20, 2019)

LilBowShorty79 said:


> Definitely going to try these!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They’re awesome, you won’t be disappointed!! Get them a bit bigger than your boot to keep extra warmth in. I wear a women’s 10 and these are a men’s 12-13 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## still searchin (Nov 19, 2009)

stikbow208 said:


> Depending on the amount of insulation your boots have the best thing you can do is wear a pair of liner socks under your heavy socks. Liners wick moisture away from your feet keeping them dry...and WARM. Be sure to dry all socks and boots when you get home.


∆∆∆
This

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## broBear (Feb 18, 2018)

heat reflective insoles, and full foot warmers, walmart has em.


----------



## jk3campbell (Jun 11, 2016)

broBear said:


> heat reflective insoles, and full foot warmers, walmart has em.


I used these insoles for the first time this year and they are awesome. Look very gimmicky but work like a charm.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## tosharri (Jan 2, 2020)

Is there a recommended liner-sock brand that everyone likes? Going to purchase the boot blankets/covers too! Awesome thread because I HATE cold feet


----------



## primal 45 (Jan 4, 2020)

ttt


----------



## tosharri (Jan 2, 2020)

Thank you for all the input on this thread...I'm dreading being out there in the cold a little less. Best place to buy the boot covers?


----------



## taylor.0124 (Jan 13, 2020)

I have Crispi boots they are mainly for men, but I don’t think it really matters what my shoes look Ike while I’m hunting. Theyre extremely comfortable and warm! Also. Love the support on my ankles.


----------



## Ann0246 (Feb 9, 2020)

I complained about cold feet for 2 years. husband got me new boots for Christmas, Rockies, 1200 thinsalate. not cold anymore


----------



## BourbonOnRocks (Feb 9, 2020)

I wanna give those boot blanket / covers a shot. If they work that'd be a lot more cost effective than new boots. 
I do need to upgrade my socks for sure. Ive never used liners either. may give that a shot


----------



## Annalisek (Mar 7, 2020)

I hate cold feet, good info thanks!


----------



## HUNTHEDA (Mar 30, 2020)

If you're looking for the best of the best the Salomon Quest 4D GTX are flawless. They're insulated, waterproof, have great ankle support, and no hot spots even after ten mile hikes in the backcountry. They're on the pricier side around $230 but your feet will certainly be warm and dry. I got them last fall for elk hunting and they continue to surprise me in quality. The best boots are ones you buy once and never have to think about again.


----------



## kinz584 (Apr 3, 2020)

Crispi makes some good boots


----------



## GumleafUSA (Apr 2, 2020)

HUNTHEDA said:


> If you're looking for the best of the best the Salomon Quest 4D GTX are flawless. They're insulated, waterproof, have great ankle support, and no hot spots even after ten mile hikes in the backcountry. They're on the pricier side around $230 but your feet will certainly be warm and dry. I got them last fall for elk hunting and they continue to surprise me in quality. The best boots are ones you buy once and never have to think about again.


Totally agree with that last sentance!


----------



## GumleafUSA (Apr 2, 2020)

taylor.0124 said:


> I have Crispi boots they are mainly for men, but I don’t think it really matters what my shoes look Ike while I’m hunting. Theyre extremely comfortable and warm! Also. Love the support on my ankles.


Crispi makes some nice leather boots if that's what you need. Leather gains lots of weight if it gets wet. Great for dry areas. Rubber boots may be a good alternative for areas that may be wet from streams, ponds, dew, etc....


----------



## 1perfectarrow (Apr 5, 2020)

Danner and if your stand hunting use boot blankets.


----------

